# Hornetsfan??



## alon504 (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm sad to hear that Hornetsfan can no longer be a part of this forum. I came to this site thinking all Hornets fans were welcome. I am a true fan and hope that all will be welcome in the future. If this holds to be not true then maybe we should go to NBA.com or NewOrleansHornets.com. Please keep this site open to all Hornets fans...it's not a great start. Do I know Hornetsfan???...never met him...just know he is a member of New Orleans Hornets.com. That's all I know about that person...I don't even know if the individual is male or female. I just sincerely hope this site is open to all Hornets fans.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I am still here. It was not the administrator or moderators of the boards decision to remove me as moderator of the Hornets board. It was my request. Sorry for the confusion. All Hornets fans are welcome here!


----------



## COCajun (Aug 1, 2002)

Glad to see you are still 'round these parts, HF. I didn't see your name underneath the moderator heading so I didn't know what was up.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

yes, it was HF's decision or his name would be up there, if I had my say in the matter. 

I'm just glad hornetsfan is a part of this site, as he is not only a good poster, but is a great ambassador for the Hornets(a team I happen to like a lot).


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Rifleman!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I know I havent been around a while but HornetsFan is definitaly one of my favorite poster where Im loggin in thinkin to myself I wonder what he posted to day. He gives insights better than anyone else I know and is great at pickin topics.


----------

